# Need some electrical rigging ideas / help



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Okay, so I need to wire a few things on my new Glades X. I was going to put the panel in the coffin box, but there is no chase to it. So I'm thinking of a way to put a panel under the OPEN (it is going to get wet back there) back deck. I need to run wires for the jack plate, trim tabs and a bilge pump. My thought so far is to buy a fiberglass nema 4 enclosure with a hinged lid and secure it somehow under the back deck. My panel will consist of a perko switch, a fuse panel, the two relays for the jack plate. Help me out here.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Call Dragonfly Boatworks and ask them to sell you one of their switch panels.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It has a cover over the back.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks MariettaMike. I don't really need switches as much as a dry enclosure and a place to mount it. The bilge pump will be "hot" all of the time and the jack plate switch will be on my carbon marine tiller pillar. The trim tab switches are already mounted, but I'm probably going to move them. I just need a place for a couple of relays, fuse panels etc.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Thanks MariettaMike. I don't really need switches as much as a dry enclosure and a place to mount it. The bilge pump will be "hot" all of the time and the jack plate switch will be on my carbon marine tiller pillar. The trim tab switches are already mounted, but I'm probably going to move them. I just need a place for a couple of relays, fuse panels etc.


How about putting a smaller AGM battery like an Oydessy PC925 in a size 27 battery box and use the extra space to put your relays and fuse panel. Maybe mount your stuff to the bottom side of the cover.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

My thoughts: Mount Perko, Relays, and Fuse Panel to a HDPE sheet mounted to the underside of deck (it should be plenty thick to receive some screws with 3m 5200. Or, Find a stainless L-Bracket, and make an upright panel out of some thick HDPE (starboard/kingboard).

Will you not have any switches for lights?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> My thoughts: Mount Perko, Relays, and Fuse Panel to a HDPE sheet mounted to the underside of deck (it should be plenty thick to receive some screws with 3m 5200. Or, Find a stainless L-Bracket, and make an upright panel out of some thick HDPE (starboard/kingboard).
> 
> Will you not have any switches for lights?


That's kind of along the lines of what I'm thinking. I'm looking at hinged boxes that I could suspend from the underside of the cap. No running lights at this time. I'll just stow some portable ones.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sublime said:


> That's kind of along the lines of what I'm thinking. I'm looking at hinged boxes that I could suspend from the underside of the cap. No running lights at this time. I'll just stow some portable ones.


A hinged box would be optimal, but if you must settle, I think blue seas covered fuse panel/ground blocks are of great quality. I have used them on all my rigs and when they were located in the rear bilge hatches I would spray them with a little corrosion X every once in a while with fantastic results. I think more important than the fuse panel, is that quality adhesive shrink terminals and tinned wire is used. The terminals sold at tinnedmarinewire.com or similar sites are MUCHO better than the ones sold at home depot or auto stores, and when used with tinned wire, will greatly reduce electrical fouling/corrosion.

I'm done with my know it all ramble now. Thanks for listening...my wife stopped a long time ago.


----------

